# Free animal feed/mulch



## Amras86 (Jul 1, 2014)

Local beer brewer in Clermont County Ohio offering his used grains for free. Animal feed, mulch, even dog treats. Approx 2 cu. yards weekly, free. My dad's been using as pigfeed, but brewer produces too much for us alone. Message me if your local & want more info


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I have seen some offers by home brewers on Craigslist. They usually want one person who can pick them up regularly. People who raise chickens like to use them.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Can be great feed


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

It has it's pro and cons, we only used it about six months. Then the cons won out ...


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Amras86 said:


> even dog treats


*BE ADVISED THAT HOPS ARE TOXIC TO DOGS AND INGESTION COULD BE FATAL.*

_Caps on was on purpose._


----------



## Amras86 (Jul 1, 2014)

So advised, thank you.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I know someone who makes and sells dog biscuits out of her husbands spent grains from brewing. I wonder what the level of toxicity is in them for dogs?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I'd say it depends on the kinds of beers he's making. Some recipe's require very little hops, others have a lot of hops.

I have access to spent grains but it's not worth the risk to my dog. Don't need the vet bills or a doggy funeral. Milk-Bone's and American made Jerky Treats is about all my dog gets for treats/biscuits.


----------

